# New Sunwayman M11R Ti "Dream"



## Overclocker (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 17, 2014)

That's gonna need some more info, or at least a link: http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201407/158.html

Edit: nvm previous comment, it looks like they added some more modes as well it seems.


----------



## double0thirteen (Jul 17, 2014)

When will be it released?


0013


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 17, 2014)

:twothumbs


----------



## shelm (Jul 17, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> looks like they added some more modes as well it seems.



+ 1


----------



## ven (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 17, 2014)

"dream". nice name, fitting coz its gonna be frikkin expensive


----------



## ven (Jul 17, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> "dream". nice name, fitting coz its gonna be frikkin expensive




:laughing: so true


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 17, 2014)

TI*DTERM?


----------



## ven (Jul 17, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> TI*DTERM?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## gunga (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd be interested if it started with super low. As is, it's just the same as before with trits. Meh.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 17, 2014)

Damn that looks good 
Definitely on my wish/to-buy-list.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm surprised there is not more interest in this light. I wonder if everyone is just waiting for the V version. I can see that in some ways they have taken the simplicity of the ring control and made it a mess like many clicky interfaces. It seems to me a 4th level on the ring would have been a smarter move and one tricky twist sequence for turbo.

Of course price might be what people really want to know.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 18, 2014)

This looks cool, but I'm disappointed that some of the modes (firefly especially) are hidden by weird twist sequences. The essence of the control ring's superiority as a user interface is that it's simple and you don't need any special knowledge to use it, and hiding modes in it seems to undermine that simplicity.


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 18, 2014)

That's why I like the Nitecore EYE10 TiC - it's quite a bit longer than the M11R (easily V10R length), but it starts VERY low - low enough to look at in total darkness with night adapted eyes without getting badly glared out. If there was an extra notch, I might've gone in for this.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 18, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> This looks cool, but I'm disappointed that some of the modes (firefly especially) are hidden by weird twist sequences. The essence of the control ring's superiority as a user interface is that it's simple and you don't need any special knowledge to use it, and hiding modes in it seems to undermine that simplicity.


Yes firefly mode seems like one of the biggest issues, if it responds to the ring fast enough to give you a turbo flash before getting into FF mode then it's a complete failure. They seemed to have made a mess of what is supposed to be a simple intuitive interface.


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

Man looks nice. Stock trits. Might have to give this one a shot.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Man looks nice. Stock trits. Might have to give this one a shot.



And limited at 300 pieces  
MAP USD 220, for what I know.


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Man looks nice. Stock trits. Might have to give this one a shot.



It is pretty, Tony. I've had two M11Rs. Loved the format but, like many in this thread, if it wasn't going to be continuous at least I wanted a low, low. The V11R style ring in the M11R format would be killer. Then we can talk Ti and trits and such. I need to really like the light first.

Ken


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

300 pcs? I guess that idea is shot lol.


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> 300 pcs? I guess that idea is shot lol.



Why so?

Ken


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

I figured they'd go fast? No?


----------



## ven (Jul 18, 2014)

There will be 300 x No1 and 300 x No2 :laughing: 

Looking closer at the UI i dont like at all.................as Ken said,if had a control ring like the v11r then a must buy imo.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2014)

SWM dealer has ordered a few, and think I'll buy one  -my first trits light coming??


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

Me too. I've never seen a trit. Would love to throw some in a few laser builds.

Or some knives.


----------



## gunga (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't like the original M11R because of the UI. If it was like the V11R, I'd be all over it...


----------



## markr6 (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't drop it! Sure looks like it would "fall hard"...and at that price, I would cry :mecry:


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I figured they'd go fast? No?



Not like a Vinh sale, if that's what you're thinking. It's kinda of a speciality item. Now if you're holding out for a clearance sale or something, yeah, but if you just want one, I bet you'll be able to, no problem.

Ken


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 18, 2014)

Who's selling it? Can't find dealer on the web.


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

That was my next question


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 18, 2014)

Group buy? I really like the idea of the trits. Drives me nuts, groping around my dresser for a light at night. All I can see is my watch face.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> Who's selling it? Can't find dealer on the web.


Not in stock then, I say. Released yesterday if I'm correctly. So will take at least 2-3 weeks before it arrives at the dealers.


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> Group buy? I really like the idea of the trits. Drives me nuts, groping around my dresser for a light at night. All I can see is my watch face.



I'm with it. Yeah I'm interested in the trits too. How much is it to get a dozen put in an existing light?


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I'm with it. Yeah I'm interested in the trits too. How much is it to get a dozen put in an existing light?



Varies by the light. A couple have actually come with holes for them

This was an interesting mod

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...C-w-Noctigon-XM-L2-U2-1A-Ice-Blue-Tritium-Mod

I've seen a couple guys doing them though.

Ken


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

Aww he was so close. Looked great though.


----------



## jonwkng (Jul 18, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I'm with it. Yeah I'm interested in the trits too. How much is it to get a dozen put in an existing light?



Hi Tony,
Looks like the light comes stock with "equipped with 6 world-class top-rated green Tritium tubes" , so if half a dozen is good enough for you, the stock light looks good enough.

If you desire more, then you'll have to either mill the extra slots or get it milled as a service. 

If it is trits you're after, it is worth over doing...


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

Haha I gotcha  

Oh I would consider myself a overdoer  
I would like as many as I can get really. 
Would love to get some in my new sebenza.








I threw a light behind the amber inlay. 

I know it would be nowhere near that bright, but I think a high end blade would look sick covered in trits.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 21, 2014)

By the way, I asked Sunwayman, and they say that the dream will be available in early September.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> By the way, I asked Sunwayman, and they say that the dream will be available in early September.



That takes awhile....


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 21, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> This looks cool, but I'm disappointed that some of the modes (firefly especially) are hidden by weird twist sequences. The essence of the control ring's superiority as a user interface is that it's simple and you don't need any special knowledge to use it, and hiding modes in it seems to undermine that simplicity.





StandardBattery said:


> They seemed to have made a mess of what is supposed to be a simple intuitive interface.



Agreed. I think its important to get the basics of a light right first before adding the "whip cream on top!"


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 21, 2014)

Flashlightshop.de will be selling it for Euro 199.00 plus shipping starting end of August: link


----------



## f22shift (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow has come to this. Custom like light available for consumers. I agree with some others about the firefly. Would be nice with 4 mode output selection and hidden disco.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

f22shift said:


> Wow has come to this. Custom like light available for consumers. I agree with some others about the firefly. Would be nice with 4 mode output selection and hidden disco.



I'd swap a firefly for the strobe setting. In a heartbeat.
It seems to be a common practice to "weaponize" lights by including a strobe setting. Usually, in a very accessible area of the UI. I use my lights every day. I've "strobed" my wife, my cats, my dog and myself. Never on purpose. Pisses EVERYBODY off.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 25, 2014)

If firefly were part of main sequence I'd buy it. Why not just use interface from v11r?


----------



## gunga (Jul 25, 2014)

Yep. I agree completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## f22shift (Jul 25, 2014)

recDNA said:


> If firefly were part of main sequence I'd buy it. Why not just use interface from v11r?



maybe the v11r dream is around the corner.


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 30, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I'm disappointed that some of the modes (firefly especially) are hidden by weird twist sequences. The essence of the control ring's superiority as a user interface is that it's simple and you don't need any special knowledge to use it, and hiding modes in it seems to undermine that simplicity.



+1
I want a simple interface that goes from low to high...just like a radio control dial...or let me think....like all the dials that I have around my home! I don't want anything "HIDDEN" !!! Or something I can inadvertently engage (especially at an undesirable moment).

I also presume this is going to be an expensive light...so that too bursts the dream. 
I have no problems with lower cost aluminum.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 30, 2014)

snakyjake said:


> +1
> I want a simple interface that goes from low to high...just like a radio control dial...or let me think....like all the dials that I have around my home! I don't want anything "HIDDEN" !!! Or something I can inadvertently engage (especially at an undesirable moment).
> 
> I also presume this is going to be an expensive light...so that too bursts the dream.
> I have no problems with lower cost aluminum.



Dealer here has it listed at €200. Ordered one today


----------



## Haesslich (Jul 30, 2014)

Let us know how it works. I'm just not sold on the UI, tritium inserts or no inserts.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Jul 31, 2014)

How much are 6 tritium inserts worth? do they make this light a good value at $205?


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 31, 2014)

Value? If you want titanium and tritium, and don't mind spending a $145 premium over aluminum without tritium.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Value is different for everyone. People are paying $200 for an HDS. Quality is great, but lacks real high output. In this case it's a combination between limited, titanium, magnet control ring and trits.


----------



## rickyro (Aug 1, 2014)

I need a poor man HDS Rotary using AA.

So, please sunwayman make a V11A like this:
1. LED options, especially with high CRI LED, such as Nichia 219
2. screw fixed clip, like that on SC52 or Mcgizmo Haiku, not like that on V10R Ti or MDC AA
3. copycat HDS Rotary for the UI. If you can copy the programming, that will be even better (but this may have some IR problem then)
4. no unnecessary cosmetics design, such as those in the ring.
5. Bezel also with those beautiful crenelations such as HDS and Mcgizmo. not for tactical purpose, just for light leak when placed head down.
6. AA battery, 14500 compatibility. no AA extension tube.
7. screw threads increased to at least three circles

If this model comes out, AL or TI, I will buy one, at least!


----------



## Haesslich (Aug 1, 2014)

rickyro said:


> I need a poor man HDS Rotary using AA.
> 
> So, please sunwayman make a V11A like this:
> 1. LED options, especially with high CRI LED, such as Nichia 219
> ...



You've described the light that Sunwayman will never, ever, make in a million years. And you want a "poor man's" version of an HDS that also uses AA's, in Ti? A cheap Ti light?

This is probably the wrong forum to ask them an impossible request anyways - I'd try the company forums in the Marketplace. But of the items you've listed, SWM has only really done #4 (in the V10a). I can't think of a light off the top of my head that matched ALL of the criteria you listed which wasn't a custom light - and thus, more expensive than the HDS Rotary, which you basically described just now.


----------



## ven (Aug 2, 2014)

recDNA said:


> . Why not just use interface from v11r?




That would make it my "dream" light


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ruke (Aug 4, 2014)

I preordered 1 too... hope the wait would not be too long....


----------



## 949 (Sep 10, 2014)

who has this for sale??


----------



## ruke (Sep 10, 2014)

it is still back ordered...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 10, 2014)

949 said:


> who has this for sale??



Ledscherp has it in the Netherlands.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 11, 2014)

949 said:


> who has this for sale??



They're having some trouble getting some of the components. Some units have been shipped, but the rest are probably still another week or two out.


----------



## okwchin (Sep 11, 2014)

This is an interesting light. Haven't been back for a while and I see SWM has put in trits 

For a Ti light with trits, this is still cheaper than the custom route that involved buying a drilled heatsink, and then sourcing some trits to fill in the holes. Your getting 6 trits in a very good looking arrangement, I would say this is still great value.

I've always liked the D10 because it was the more compact AA light than the AA V10R, but the trit-loaded Ti V10R has been my EDC for the last few years. Compared to having an Alum V10R, the Ti is significantly more dent and scratch proof*. It will take on scratches, and look scratched, but they tend to be superficial and no where near as deep as it is on Al. Secondly, there is no black contrasting coating to be removed.

Of course, these trits are never as bright as freshly charged GITD, by a Huge margin, but late in the night, or at the bottom of a bag, the trits will still be just visible, while the GITD will be practically useless.

Look forward to seeing what people make of this light in person


----------



## 949 (Sep 11, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They're having some trouble getting some of the components. Some units have been shipped, but the rest are probably still another week or two out.



well I want one!

I am still confused as to this trit business. is that the little green light I see around the kneck?


----------



## Jeffg330 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if/where a Ti extension for AA batteries can be had for this?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like Battery Junction has them in stock and ready to ship. 12% off, $220.00 shipped.

The only thing that I'd note is that between my now departed V10R, my V11R (replacement) and my M11R, the M11R really doesn't gain the output that the other two do, when using li-ion cells. It gains a little, but it doesn't 'double' like the V10R and V11R.

398LM in a burst mode with a li-ion 16340 IMR might be nice, but I doubt that you're getting that with a CR123A primary.

Still, it's a nifty looking light and I'd love to have one, but $220 is a bit spendy and right up there in HDS territory.

Chris


----------



## ruke (Sep 11, 2014)

got an email from battery junction, they should ship my by 09/19/14...


----------



## Jeffg330 (Sep 11, 2014)

Amazon has one listed for $457


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## eff (Sep 26, 2014)

That's nice. Too bad I already have the Sirius


----------



## ven (Sep 26, 2014)

Very nice,congrats


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Haa damn! couldn't someone call 'spoiler alert!' 
Still waiting on mine, hope it arrives soon  Like it comes in a case. Not a light you would carry and use often
but a (must)have for a flashaholic who likes trits  (and don't want to spend $/€500+  )


----------



## eff (Sep 26, 2014)

Lots of new things here : 
- they've upgraded the specs
- they've added some trits
- they've even added some hinges to the box


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 26, 2014)

eff said:


> That's nice. Too bad I already have the Sirius




You are right. As a matter of fact *one *Limited Edition titanium SWM light should be enough:


----------



## 949 (Sep 27, 2014)

who else has these in stock?


----------



## Thud1023 (Sep 27, 2014)

949 said:


> who else has these in stock?


Fyi, ordered mine from BatteryJunction on 9/5. Email said delayed until 9/16, then when I called date was moved to 9/25. Called yesterday, and now they say 10/10. Hopefully no more delays!


----------



## Dubois (Sep 27, 2014)

949 said:


> who else has these in stock?



Flashaholics in the UK seem to have them for £150, which isn't a bad price imho.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> Amazon has one listed for $457



How can you afford NOT to get it!?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 28, 2014)

They're purdy.


----------



## 949 (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Looks like Battery Junction has them in stock and ready to ship. 12% off, $220.00 shipped.
> 
> The only thing that I'd note is that between my now departed V10R, my V11R (replacement) and my M11R, the M11R really doesn't gain the output that the other two do, when using li-ion cells. It gains a little, but it doesn't 'double' like the V10R and V11R.
> 
> ...



just talked to batteryjunction. they said they don't have any of these in stock at all. they never had any! they are still waiting on their first shipment, whenever that might be.



ruke said:


> got an email from battery junction, they should ship my by 09/19/14...





Thud1023 said:


> Fyi, ordered mine from BatteryJunction on 9/5. Email said delayed until 9/16, then when I called date was moved to 9/25. Called yesterday, and now they say 10/10. Hopefully no more delays!



the delay is supposed to be longer than that.



GoingGear.com said:


> They're purdy.



does goinggear have any in stock?


----------



## Jeffg330 (Sep 29, 2014)

does goinggear have any in stock?[/QUOTE]

Yes they emailed me today that they do have them in stock


----------



## 949 (Sep 30, 2014)

so I just made my purchase. I decided to go with goinggear.com

goinggear has had their stock for a couple of weeks aready. batteryjunction just got theirs in today and will be a few days out filling orders.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine should arrive tomorrow


----------



## 949 (Sep 30, 2014)

when did you place the order?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

949 said:


> when did you place the order?



I pre-ordered it about two months ago.


----------



## 949 (Sep 30, 2014)

who did you buy from?


----------



## ruke (Sep 30, 2014)

Battery Junction got their stock, just emailed me to paypal them...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

949 said:


> who did you buy from?



Ledscherp in the Netherlands.


----------



## ruke (Oct 1, 2014)

Got my tracking info, hopefully it will arrive this weekend...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## kj75 (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice kj2!

You've to speak to this one as Mr.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats kj2!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Very nice kj2!
> You've to speak to this one as Mr.


Will do


----------



## Swede74 (Oct 1, 2014)

I completely agree with kj75 and Kilovolt: Very nice! Congrats!

A few month ago I said in another thread _"I'm not a big fan of extravagant presentation cases – I like to know that I'm spending my money on a high quality light, not a fancy container"_ but there are cases that make a strong case for a strong case, and this is one of those cases. Any chance of a pic of the inside of the case? If it's not too much trouble?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> I completely agree with kj75 and Kilovolt: Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> A few month ago I said in another thread _"I'm not a big fan of extravagant presentation cases – I like to know that I'm spending my money on a high quality light, not a fancy container"_ but there are cases that make a strong case for a strong case, and this is one of those cases. Any chance of a pic of the inside of the case? If it's not too much trouble?







Even has a o-ring seal


----------



## Swede74 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks! It looks like Sunwayman did a good job with this one. I think I have to log off before I start convincing myself that I can afford one


----------



## Jeffg330 (Oct 1, 2014)

Damn that looks sweet...... MUST RESIST


----------



## ven (Oct 1, 2014)

Congrats kj2,a beauty of a light:thumbsup:


----------



## gunga (Oct 1, 2014)

I've never like the mode selection (want continuously variable), but man that is a pretty light!


----------



## ven (Oct 1, 2014)

gunga said:


> I've never like the mode selection (want continuously variable), but man that is a pretty light!



+1 to that gunga,only thing thats held me back tbh


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Slight downside, IMO, lights aren't label with XXX/300, which should be written on the light. 
When you make a limited edition, please mention which number it is


----------



## ruke (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup, not limited unless marked/numbered..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 2, 2014)

Re: extravagant presentation cases - here's three titanium SWM 'limited edition'









M11R Dream and V10R Ti2 share the same plastic case with rubber gasket while M11R Sirius was in a rather poor tin box with a printed cardboard sleeve outside.

BTW only V10R Ti2 is numbered (100 black + 100 gold, mine is black and x/100) while the two M11R have no s/n. 

When you register your light on the SWM website to get an additonal warranty period you have to indicate the s/n otherwise the registration is not accepted. After some embarassment for the two M11R's I wrote 'no serial number' in the box and it was accepted.


----------



## 949 (Oct 2, 2014)

that sucks with no edition number.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2014)

949 said:


> that sucks with no edition number.



+1


----------



## easilyled (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm curious to know how bright the green trits are compared to, say, other small green trits that you might have seen? For example, on any Tain or Steve Ku lights.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2014)

easilyled said:


> I'm curious to know how bright the green trits are compared to, say, other small green trits that you might have seen? For example, on any Tain or Steve Ku lights.



Have a Luminox watch since last week. The trits in the M11R look about twice as bright, compared with the trits in my Luminox.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have a Luminox watch since last week. The trits in the M11R look about twice as bright, compared with the trits in my Luminox.



Thanks for the answer, although I don't know how bright the trits in a Luminox watch are!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Thanks for the answer, although I don't know how bright the trits in a Luminox watch are!



If I find the 'time'  this weekend, I'll try to make a photo side-by-side.


----------



## ven (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr kj2,

is the dream going to be an edc or a shelf queen for collection purposes? hope the former and if not what is your edc please


So so tempted...............must resist :laughing:


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 2, 2014)

easilyled said:


> I'm curious to know how bright the green trits are compared to, say, other small green trits that you might have seen? For example, on any Tain or Steve Ku lights.




Through the years I have purchased a number of green trits from [email protected] and I have glued them to some of my lights.

To my eyes these of the Dream look more or less of the same strenght, less luminous than my Traser's hands.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2014)

ven said:


> Mr kj2,
> is the dream going to be an edc or a shelf queen for collection purposes? hope the former and if not what is your edc please
> So so tempted...............must resist :laughing:


This will be a shelf queen 
To darn beautiful to use as EDC IMO  I usually carry a Olight S10 and a Thrunite Ti on my keychain.
And when I've to go (real)small I switch the S10 for a Lumintop ED10.


----------



## ruke (Oct 3, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Thanks for the answer, although I don't know how bright the trits in a Luminox watch are!







not too bright..


----------



## easilyled (Oct 4, 2014)

^On second thoughts I'll take the watch! 

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## eff (Oct 4, 2014)

The watch sure does cost a lot more than the M11r


----------



## 949 (Oct 4, 2014)

just got mine today. the tritium is not that bright as I had hoped. the unit is very nice. I do like the whole thing still. I wish I could use it as a daily but its going to be a drawer *****.


----------



## 949 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## 949 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## 949 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## kj2 (Oct 4, 2014)

Moonlight-mode action


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 4, 2014)

It's a real pity that the moonlight mode can not be left enabled. Same thing on the Sirius. When you need a moonlight mode you are normally not willing to go through a high beam which in theory you can shield with the palm of your hand but in practice ...


----------



## ruke (Oct 4, 2014)

Noticed some burrs left on the hole for lanyard...will get a drill bit to clean it up..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Oct 4, 2014)

Trits comparison with my Luminox 3051. Photos taken with a Canon EOS 500D - 10/20/30sec ISO100 f/11


----------



## ruke (Oct 4, 2014)

I could only see 3 green dots..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Oct 4, 2014)

ruke said:


> I could only see 3 green dots..
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Watch is right next to it, on the left  But indeed, the trits on the Dream are brighter. But they're also longer than the trits in the Luminox.


----------



## ruke (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok, correction 6 green dots!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## easilyled (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the comparison kj2. :thumbsup:

I'm still curious as to how they'd compare to Bart's or Steve Ku's trits in brightness.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 5, 2014)

Here my review  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...yman-M11R-Ti-Dream-(XM-L2-(R)CR123-398-lumens)


----------



## Thud1023 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi folks,

Got mine in yesterday : ) However, the case was in a bit of rough shape..couple of marks on the front, like something sharp poked it, and the top left piece that holds the lanyard/or black rope is broken off. It apparently happened before it was shipped, as it was not in the box (the piece of the case, or the rope). Is this something I should be overly concerned about, given this is kind of a collector's piece? I will call on Monday, but I assume it would be tough to get a new case, given the limited qty of this light..any thoughts?
thx


----------



## kj2 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thud1023 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Got mine in yesterday : ) However, the case was in a bit of rough shape..couple of marks on the front, like something sharp poked it, and the top left piece that holds the lanyard/or black rope is broken off. It apparently happened before it was shipped, as it was not in the box (the piece of the case, or the rope). Is this something I should be overly concerned about, given this is kind of a collector's piece? I will call on Monday, but I assume it would be tough to get a new case, given the limited qty of this light..any thoughts?
> thx



I would try to get a new case. Or a total new replacement.


----------



## jhksema (Oct 6, 2014)

After weeks trying to justify yet another crazy expense, against my better judgement, I went ahead an ordered "just" a Sirius. Shortly after I was contacted by my supplier, he had some difficulties delivering the Siriusses any time soon, but he could offer me a Dream for the price of the Sirius. You can imagine that agreed quite well with my, so my Dream was ordered, and some anxious waiting, I even received it!

But my Dream was short lived.. After trying to turn it on for the first time I noticed there was quite some play in the ring: it could move up or down my approximately half a millimetre (or 1/64th of an inch). I tried to capture in a picture:






My question to fellow owners: are you experiencing similar issues, and are these kind of tolerances to be expected? Or have I been duped by my supplier and been provided with a substandard Dream? In all fairness I should give my supplier the benefit of the doubt, and see if he can help me fix the issue. I would like to know what your experiences are with this light first.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yikes! That looks like a lot of play. I'll be interested to see what the other owners say


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi jhksema and welcome to the forum! 

My Dream has a very limited play of the ring, say 1/10 of a millimeter and so is my Sirius as you can see from the pic:








IMO the two halves of the head of your light have not been screwed together completely and the glue has then prevented a complete closing.

I would not accept this light because the ring is a critical item and it surely does not need a way for dirt to get in and grease to get out so I would ask for a replacement. If you keep it as it is I am afraid you will be sorry in the near future.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mine has some play too, but not that much.

edit; after measuring, I've play of 0,68mm between selector-ring and body.


----------



## jhksema (Oct 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Mine has some play too, but not that much.
> 
> edit; after measuring, I've play of 0,68mm between selector-ring and body.



Many thanks for all the quick feedback. The play in my selector ring is about 0.6mm (impressed you can measure it so accurately; I ended up fitting a small stack of paper, just fitting the crack, and measured that using my cheap caliper), so perhaps the play in mine is within tolerance. Mind you the selector ring is approx. 7mm high, so 0.6mm play is almost 10%, as evidenced in my initial photo.

In the mean time I contacted my supplier, who explained me that some tolerance is normal. He even contacted some of his customers (probably some are active on this forum) asking if they could confirm their play, and apparently there should be some. It seems consistent with kj2's feedback, but somehow inconsistent with Kilovolt's.. The one option left is for me to return the item, which leaves me conflicted..


----------



## eff (Oct 7, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> Hi jhksema and welcome to the forum!
> 
> My Dream has a very limited play of the ring, say 1/10 of a millimeter and so is my Sirius as you can see from the pic:



I confirm that I also have about 1/10th millimeter of play with the ring on my Sirius.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 7, 2014)

jhksema said:


> Many thanks for all the quick feedback. The play in my selector ring is about 0.6mm (impressed you can measure it so accurately; I ended up fitting a small stack of paper, just fitting the crack, and measured that using my cheap caliper), so perhaps the play in mine is within tolerance. Mind you the selector ring is approx. 7mm high, so 0.6mm play is almost 10%, as evidenced in my initial photo.
> 
> In the mean time I contacted my supplier, who explained me that some tolerance is normal. He even contacted some of his customers (probably some are active on this forum) asking if they could confirm their play, and apparently there should be some. It seems consistent with kj2's feedback, but somehow inconsistent with Kilovolt's.. The one option left is for me to return the item, which leaves me conflicted..



Used a digital caliper  
I can confirm, your seller (also my Dream seller) contacted me on this.


----------



## ruke (Oct 7, 2014)

did not measure with a instrument, but not much play at all prob less that 10 1/thousands...


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 7, 2014)

@jhksema: ask for a replacement, there's too much room between ring and body for dirt to get inside, then the ring becomes gritty ... you can search the forum and find a lot of threads about gritty SWM rings


----------



## denny1514 (Oct 24, 2014)

Just received mine from Going Gear, superb craftsmanship, this is now my EDC flashlight. I was hesitate at first because the price but its defiantly worth every cent.


----------



## earthman (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope SWM do a V10 or V11 version of this, I prefer pocket clips that you can clip onto the torch both ways,....like a strobe, Jetbeam activate that via twisting the ring the other way, thats a good idea.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess like everything else, it is about preference!

I had the light less than 24 hours and sent it back. There was nothing mechanically wrong w/ the light. 

I have decent size hands and a control ring was difficult to operate.I actually needed Two hands to operate the super moonlight mode and the blinky modes!

I have Two other lights[S10 and PD12vn] about the same size,they both have side buttons which to me makes more sense for a light this small.Very simple to operate.

The difficulty of operating it was the Primary reason for sending it back[for full refund]. It was a no brainer when I thought of the price compounded by difficulty to operate. 

I used the money to get another leader of the class in throw!! the M25C2vn!!!

Again, this is just my preference and I am glad with my final results.

I am sure many of you enjoy the light and I hope it serves you well.It is somewhat of a collectors item,that was another reason I originally got it!


----------



## rngr633 (Oct 25, 2014)

Going Gear shipped mine right out. The Titanium finish & Trits make this a beautiful addition to my collection. No, it won't be my EDC- it's TOO nice. I'm afraid of dropping & damaging it.  BUT it is a great nightstand light with the Trits.


----------



## steeps (Oct 26, 2014)

I just got mine. The threads don't seam to tighten all the way. When tightened all the way I can still rock the two halves a little bit back and forth. Can you guys confirm that yours is tight? Also, does yours have a notch that the control ring sinks into when off like it does on low or medium, mine does not?


----------



## Thud1023 (Oct 26, 2014)

steeps said:


> I just got mine. The threads don't seam to tighten all the way. When tightened all the way I can still rock the two halves a little bit back and forth. Can you guys confirm that yours is tight? Also, does yours have a notch that the control ring sinks into when off like it does on low or medium, mine does not?



Hi Steeps, mine does tighten all the way (is your oring seated right?). Also, mine does not have a notch for control ring on "off", so think you are ok there..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine is definitely tight and has a notch also for the off position. Have you checked that the gasket is in the right position?


----------



## steeps (Oct 26, 2014)

Thud1023 said:


> Hi Steeps, mine does tighten all the way (is your oring seated right?). Also, mine does not have a notch for control ring on "off", so think you are ok there..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Yes, I checked the oring and its down all the way. With the light screwed tight together, if I hold each half in either hand and wiggle it back and forth there is a little play. It appears as though it just isn't tight all the way.


----------



## steeps (Oct 26, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> Mine is definitely tight and has a notch also for the off position. Have you checked that the gasket is in the right position?



Yes, the gasket is seated all the way. The reply above yours says there is no notch in the off position. I had already returned another one that did not have a notch in the off position so I'm on my second one from two different resellers. I'm wondering if there are manufacturing or quality control issues?


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 27, 2014)

steeps said:


> Yes, the gasket is seated all the way. The reply above yours says there is no notch in the off position. I had already returned another one that did not have a notch in the off position so I'm on my second one from two different resellers. I'm wondering if there are manufacturing or quality control issues?




It may well be that some of the 300 lights have a notch and some others don't which can be explained if the parts have been manufactured by two different subsuppliers. In this case you can't call it a defect but actually you are facing two slightly different versions.
This could be verified in case the lights had a serial number, but unfortunately they haven't one ...


----------



## Roger Ranger (Nov 1, 2014)

I've had my Dream for a while and have come to appreciate the funky unsupported wobbly control ring. Try changing the setting on the ring by rubbing it up against your pant leg or arm. Very difficult. You need two fingers, one on each side of the ring, to change brightness. Was this piece of crap ring actually engineered to be difficult to turn on by accident? I obtained an AP10 AA extender from Fastech. It fits great and the added length is an improvement for one hand control.
Nice light.


----------

